# Weiner dog bracelet



## skmcgee287 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok! Anyone out there that can translate this patttern from Russian to English?
My GD's would LOVE to have this.
Thanks


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

no I cant translate , but I love it!


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

It is so sweet.
I hope someone can translate and share


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

Can you use google translate? I have had no need for it but I have read others who use it?


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

this is so adorable.


----------



## kensing (Feb 2, 2013)

http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/Reference.guest.cfm

This website has a translator, but I do not see Russian listed.
Several other languages, and this is also a great website for all references to knitting.
good luck, love the bracelet.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I also would love the pattern in English. I'm hoping someone can find a translation. I have 7 granddaughters who would love to wear this little doggy on their wrists!


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

Oh that is so cute. I have a friend who is a dachshund lover who would also like such a bracelet. Hope if someone is able to translate they will let us know.


----------



## MargoN (Feb 5, 2012)

I found this on a spanish site and have included the translation. Hope it is ok. I am in the process of learning how to crochet so don't know if it has translated well or not. The site was http://www-en-rhed-ando.blogspot.co.uk/2012/02/como-hacer-una-pulsera-brazalete.html


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

Thanks so much, Margo N.


----------



## MargoN (Feb 5, 2012)

I do hope it works out for you. It is really cute. I may well try this myself when I can read the crochet patterns a little easier. My granddaughters would love it. Regards, Margo


----------



## skmcgee287 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you thank you!!!
Now if I can figure out some of the terms.
Also never used crochet thread so that will have to be my next shopping trip.
Appreciate the time you took to find it


----------



## bclady (Feb 2, 2013)

I have translated it in English...I hope this works


----------



## joanieo (Aug 19, 2011)

If you ever need to translate something.
Go to
http://translate.google.com/
copy and paste what you want to translate and chose your languages that you need.


----------



## Cissy (Dec 26, 2012)

Lets see: 
crochet hook - 1-1.5 mm 
crochet thread in 2 colors 
wire 
stuffing 
beads for the eyes 
magnetic snap

body:

rnd1: 6 sc into an amigurumi loop. 
rnd 2: inc 6 =2sc X6 = 12 sts 
rnd 3: inc 6 ->1sc+2scx6=18 sts. (increasing every 2nd st) 
keep crocheting in the round taking into account the length of the finished object (you need to have a body that is the arm circ minus the length of the tail). 
After crocheting 2 cm, put the wire in and start stuffing the body as you go. 
1 round before the end of body: 
decX6 (12 sts) 
next rnd: dec X6 (6 sts)

keep crocheting in the rnd till the wanted length of tail, make sure your wire is not poking out and close the tube.

Head: 
rnd 1: 6 sc into amigurumi loop 
rnd 2: inc 6 (12 sts) 
rnd 3 inc 6 (1sc + inc=18 sts) 
rnd 4: inc 6 (2sc+inc=24sts) 
rnd 5-6: crochet 24 sc 
rnd 7: dec 6 (2sc+dec=18 sts) 
rnd 8-14 :sc 18 
rnd 15: dec 6 (12 sts) 
rnd 16-19: 12 sc

stuff 
rnd 20: dec 6 (6 sts) 
rnd 21: change color to black and sc 6 
close the tube making it look like a nose.

ears (x2): 
row 1: chain 5 
row 2: 4sc ch1 
row 3: 4sc ch1 
row 4: inc, 3sc, ch1 
row 6: inc, 4sc, ch1 
row 7: 6sc, ch1 
row 8: inc, 4sc, inc, ch1 
row 9: 8sc 
row 10: skip 1 sts, 7sc 
row 11: 7sc 
row 12: skip 1 st, 6sc 
row 13:5sc, 1 ? (sorry couldnt find the abbreviation) 
row 14: 5sc 
row 15: skip 1, 4sc 
row 16: skip 1, 3sc 
row 17: 2 sc 
connect the ends with sc

Assemble, sew parts of magnetic snaps to the tail and the neck.

Hope this helps ....


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

skmcgee287 said:


> Ok! Anyone out there that can translate this patttern from Russian to English?
> My GD's would LOVE to have this.
> Thanks


Google had a 'translate' button and Russian is listed but I don't know how to get the pattern to the translate...copy doesn't do it.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

bclady said:


> I have translated it in English...I hope this works


Thank you.Cannot wait to make it!


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

thank you cissy for taking the time to translate


----------

